# Where to buy worm harness supplies?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always in the past bought worm harnesses already made up but I am wanting to change. I am tired of spending money on these things as they don't last long enough to justify buying them premade. I want to make up some of my own spinner rigs so I am looking for the best place to buy all of the supplies. I found a kit from Cabelas that seemed to have everything that I need but the problem is that it had things I don't want as well. I think I want to buy some materials separately rather than buying a kit. What are everyone's suggestions? I would like to get something soon and make up some to take with me to Canada at the end of the month.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I've got a catalog at home that you can buy all the parts and pieces out of. I'll post the website when I get home and you can request a free catalog. I think it took a couple of weeks to get it. I don't know that you will get the stuff in time to take to Canada. You might be able to view the catalog on line and order.


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

This is a great place to get your pieces/parts!

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Items.aspx?hierId=luremaking&disp=gallery


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was just looking at the Jann's web site after I posted the original question. I see that their prices are very good. I should be able to get everything from there. Does anyone have any specific suggestions for making the rigs? For instance any specific blade styles, hook types/sizes, etc.? Another question that I have is what line do most guys build their rigs on? I am wondering whether 10 or 12 flourocarbon would be a good choice? I think I read some thread about this way back but I can't remember what everyone's opinions were.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a few more questions that are coming to mind as I prepare to make an order for harness supplies.


Should I invest in high grade bearing swivels to avoid line twist on the harness? I find that often on the harnesses that I purchase they get severely twisted and this is often the reason for retiring the rig. 
What sizes of hooks, blades, beads, etc. does everyone recommend? 
How long do most of you tie your harnesses? Most of the pre-built ones are 2'-3'. Is that what everyone does or is there any advantage to going longer?


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are my thoughts on your questions:

I use ball bearing swivels to reduce line twist. Also use 15 lb or heavier flourocarbon LEADER material. That will also reduce twists as it is stiffer then regular line.

I use #4 and #2 hooks depending on inland or Erie. Mostly use Mustad, Owner or other top line hooks. Don't have to, I know a lot of charter captains using just regular Eagle Claw and they catch plenty of fish.

Blades are anywhere from #2 to #7. Usually #2 -#4 for inland and #4 to #7 for Erie. Mostly use colorados unless speed is over 1.7 then switch to Willow leaf. Indianas work fine also. Don't forget about Macks escpecially for ultra slow presentation.

Tie any where from 3 to 8 foot long. Let fish tell you what they want on a given day. Length will effect how deep the harness runs behind what ever device or weight you are using to get it down and will also effect how much vertical swim the harness has.

I use 6 MM size beads. Mostly smooth but some faceted. Use whatever color combinations you think look good and will work. Have seen some of the ugliest combos you could imagine catch fish.

Think that answers your questions. If you have more just ask.

Matt D


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What are Macks? I don't see them on the Jann's site.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be using these primarily in Canada (smaller lake) and Ohio's inland lakes. I had selected size 4 hooks. If it were you would you go with #4 or #2?


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Brian,

I would use #4 hooks. 

Macks refers to Macks Lures Smile blades. Cabelas carries them. Shouldn't be hard to do a search for them and find them.

Good luck,

Matt D


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Matt! I placed an order last night with Jann's. Of course then after completing itI realized that I had forgotten to include bait rig floats. So I had to call back today and add them to the order. I don't use the floats in all rigs but I like them in some cases. I have found that up in Canada after the sun starts getting higher the 'eyes stick tighter to the bottom and rigs without floats seem to produce better. It is a fairly good chunk of change to invest at once but I will be set for several years to come.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Brian, one more thing to add to the list. A quick change clevis. They are plastic and allow you to change out the blade's rather than change the whole harness. It's also easier to store the harnesses you tie up without the blades attached. To store the harnesses, I gave up on the individual bags and switched to a plastic tube with velcro that you wrap the harnesses around. They hold up to 10 harnesses, and are a lot more effective if you can remove the blades. The end cap comes off, so you can store your blades in there or weights. The bags will trap moisture and rust your hooks and blow away into lake as soon as you remove your harness. Good luck in Canada! -Hooch-


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Hooch! I actually did not opt for the quick change clevis because I really am not going with that many different blade styles at least for now. Also, I have ordered a few of the prop style blades and may look to buy some Macks at some point as well. Those do not require a clevis. I was trying to figure out today how I would store the harnesses. I do have a velcro tube that I have been using. I may get another one of those and go with that. I thought about making them up and putting them in bags like you mentioned as it seemed to be a much better way to store several. I will be carrying enough for 5 or 6 of us in my tackle so I am interested in conserving as much space as possible.

Does anyone else have any suggestions on storage options?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been busy making a few worm harnesses already from the supplies that I bought at Jann's. I am trying to make up about 3 of each variety that I make for when one seems to be the hot item. With all of the colors of beads and blade varieties it makes for quite a lot of options. I was ajust curious to hear anyone's go-to combinations? What colors are the most prevalent in your collection? What particular colors do you maybe combine or is it truly a "gut feel" and "use your imagination" thing. I am pretty sure that I am covering at least the options that I have used with success (store purchased). I am just trying to come up with other ideas.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

In dirty water I prefer flourescent Red or Orange blades. In clear water I have most confidence in Chartreuse floats and gold blades. I also like the firetiger flourecent blades.
Somedays I don't really think it matters what you drag around as long as you DON'T FORGET THE NIGHTCRAWLER.
Used to prefer #4 hooks but worry that they don't get a good enough bite on a big fish at times. Now my top hook is a #2 and my trailer is a #4.
Either Gander Mountain in Columbus has a good selection of harness making tackle.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

onthewater said:


> Somedays I don't really think it matters what you drag around as long as you DON'T FORGET THE NIGHTCRAWLER.


 I agree with that! I think often times it seems to be a matter of which harness keeps my worm in the right location. I also seem to have more confidence in blade type/color changes than bead color changes as far as one triggering more strikes.


----------

